
Indie Microblogging: owning your short-form writing by Manton Reece - tambourine_man
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/manton/indie-microblogging-owning-your-short-form-writing
======
type0
Why the need for this kickstarter, what IndieWeb.org isn't good enough?

